

Ask HN: Laptop recommendations - olalonde

I'm planning to buy a new laptop next week and thought HN could help. My main OS is Ubuntu and mostly do web programming. I really like the MacBook Air but it would be great if I can find a cheaper alternative.
======
CyberFonic
Hang in there ... I believe the new MacBook Airs are about to be released and
there could be a 15" version if the rumours are to be believed.

The MacBook Air look-alikes end up costing more or less the same and don't
handle as well, for example touch pads with poor response. The keyboard is a
personal issue, you'd have to test drive it to confirm whether you like the
feel and size.

Linux compatability is always something to watch out for with new generation
notebooks. I'd take a CD or USB copy and test before buying.

~~~
pasbesoin
March-ish, IIRC? This would be fairly consistent with some past Apple release
schedules. For Apple, I would hold off purchasing ATM unless immediate need is
pressing. This also corresponds with the next tick or tock (I forget which,
without looking it up) in the Intel schedule. Meaning a revision in their
architecture. Meaning, in turn, that also in the non-Apple domain, you may
want to wait a bit to see what's coming.

------
prophetjohn
I was planning on getting a 13" MacBook Air just recently until I went to the
store and played with them and the 13" MBP. The MBP with the 2.8 i7 is only
$200 more ($150 with counting student discounts) than the Air with the 1.7 i5,
weighs 1.5 pounds more and gets the same battery life. Unless your laptop
being super skinny is important, I think the 13" MBP is a much better value;
it's going to be a while longer before the hardware needs to be upgraded.

And my research indicated that there really wasn't a cheaper alternative in
that size range, with that much power and such significant battery life (I get
about 5-6 hours).

~~~
samirahmed
This doesn't take into consideration the 128 GB SSD.

The SSD will make up for any disparity in user experience.

The 13 Inches and incredibly thin is also very important for portability and
depending on your travel needs, this should be an important factor.

------
gesman
My personal preference would be to avoid Made in China junk, for laptop have
powerful i7-class processor and full HD screen and yet be slim and compact.
The only Laptop that fits all above is Sony Z class and it does not come
cheap. But if you live in silicon valley and does not carry Mac, you'll look
like a redneck weirdo, so your only choice is to go with Macs.

------
revorad
Shameless plug: I'm _this_ close to launching my shopping site (for laptops
and more). If you are waiting until next week, please consider signing up and
I'll be in touch when it's live - <http://giniji.com/categories>

Thanks!

------
neuromancer2600
I had Dell and Lenovo before buying an Air now. Was seriously considering
Lenovo again but found it way more expensive (XS-Series) than the Air.
Currently doing some webdev with (Java, Python, Eclipse) and find the maxed
out version perfect.

------
bartonfink
I've heard good things about System76 laptops, but don't own one myself. They
try to replicate Apple's hardware/software combination except with Ubuntu
instead of OS X.

~~~
japhyr
I used one (pangolin) for two years. The laptop itself was great, but the
battery life was terrible. In two years of watching the System76 forums on
ubuntuforums, that seemed like the most common complaint. I got about an hour
and a half battery life on a 15" laptop, which dropped to about 45 minutes the
second year. If it weren't for that, I would highly recommend System76.

------
HedgeMage
Lenovo has a slim version of the Thinkpad... the hardware is extremely Linux-
compatible, and it's a nice machine overall.

------
alex3t
Asus Zenbook UX31 has same weight and size but more powerful. But personally I
will buy Air next generation(15^)

~~~
digitalbanana
[http://www.tested.com/quick-look-at-the-asus-zenbook-
ux31-ul...](http://www.tested.com/quick-look-at-the-asus-zenbook-
ux31-ultrabook/47-727/) It's seems that the ux31 keyboard and touchpad are
really bad,

I trust these guys, my asus ul20ft touchpad and keyboard is also crap, apple
laptops get a lot of bad talk about being expensive but at least they have
realiable hardware.

This is my second asus laptop, the screen is average, keyboard is kinda bad
touchpad is awful, i have some cracks on the plastic surrounding the screen,
it was cheap but now i regret not spending more money on the computer where i
do all my work.

------
gcb
Used thinkpad T-anything.

you can't go wrong. They are dirty cheap. the old models have 100%
compatibility with linux (the new ones do not! my new t410 requires a binary
blob for wifi, and the E425 is still with a handicaped video card driver).
They are build like a tank and companies sell units that sited on a desk it's
whole life.

and DO NOT get the thinkpad "edge" series.

i made the huge mistake of buying online. It seemed like the same specs as the
regular thinkpads. But when it arrived, well, it's just like a regular cheap
laptop. in no way related to the IBM thinkpads. even the arm rest area is a
joke, it cuts trhu your skin, let alone talks about comfort...

